# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  النسور امدرمان (    )  Vs  فيران زريبة العيش (1  ) الدورى الممتاز الاسبوع الثانى 5\3\2012م استاد الخرطوم

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الله يغطس حجر فيران زريبة العيش ...


قال اتفاقية قال ...؟؟ 


الله يدينا الفى مرادنا ...



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يلتقي فريق النسور متصدر الدوري الممتاز بفريق هلال امدرمان للتربية البدنية (سابع الدوري ) 

تمنياتنا للنسور بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية ...

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الكورة منقولة على اى قناة ؟؟:dai5:
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الكورة منقولة على اى قناة ؟؟:dai5:



قناة سوق العيش الدولية

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الكورة منقولة على اى قناة ؟؟:dai5:



:mdry:

:mdry:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مش كان اخير ليكم قناة فووووووول :8hr:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مش كان اخير ليكم قناة فووووووول :8hr:




لــــــــــــــــــــــع 

كفاية علينا الهلالية اف ام   104
:DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


لــــــــــــــــــــــع 

كفاية علينا الهلالية اف ام   104
:DOGPILE:




:624293:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*شربت النسور يا عارض ..
هدف لسابومبا من ركلة جزاء ..

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

شربت النسور يا عارض ..
هدف لسابومبا من ركلة جزاء ..





ضربة الجزاء ما معانا .. دى من الحكم ...:evil2:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بما املك من عضوية هنا في المنبر
اقول





















م دخلنا بالفيران ديل تطممو بيهو بطنا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بما املك من عضوية هنا في المنبر
اقول





















م دخلنا بالفيران ديل تطممو بيهو بطنا




هاهاهاو شوف ليك كم ليمونة كدة ...:10_17_201[1]:

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الله يشلك يا ابرويس 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

* ضربات الجزاء دى من بداية الموسم الحكم دا شفقان جنس شفقة ما عندو صبر .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*اول هدف لسادومبا فى هذا الموسم من ضربة جزاء ..
وأخر هدف فى الموسم الماضى ايضا من ضربة جزاء ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نحنا نشد حيلنا ونفوز برانا بدون النظر لنتائج فريق الحكام ده
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالله درون
*

----------


## musab aljak

*النسور الان الافضل واحتمال التعادل وارد ..

*

----------


## كته

*النسور الاخطر
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*النسور الان يضغط بشدة وكورة تضرب في القائم وتعود لداخل الميدان 
جماهير الهلال تطلق (صفافير) الاستهجان بالفريق 
والنسور هو الاخطر (على لسان الرشيد بدوي عبيد ) 
وخط وسط النسور ينشط
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالله درون
*

----------


## رشيدي

*يارب النسور غالب
*

----------


## نادرالداني

* محمد حسن حامد مرتضي دياب مريخابي كسلاوي معتصم الصايم مهودي مكاريــوس امام اباتي الحارث امجد مريخ امير الشامى ابراهيم تاج الدين ابراهيم عطية بابكر ابومحمد البركة ابواخلاص احمد جبريل dr.abdelgalil باقرعبدالجليل Ehab M. Ali* fanan د نشأت نبيل خلف الله الهادى خالد عيساوي جواندي* mido77 Mohamed Mirghani Mudather taj elsir musab aljak سيف الاسلام صفوة إبن صفوة عباس التنقر عبداللطيف عبدالرحمن عبر الاثير نادرالداني كتهاها يا شباب بكره كيف (جماهير كلها في انتظار الدرون ) يارب درون للنسور
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يارب د\رونم االنسور
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نزار حامد وبكري المدينة دخول لارض الملعب بديلين لكل من اتوبونج وتوريه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تغيير لاعبين دفعة واحدة ربما يقصم ظهر الهلال او يعيده للمباراة 
نشوف وتبقت ربع ساعة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*والله اخر الزمن بقينا نتابع مباريات الهلال 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله بس عشانكم يا صفوة بس
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تهديفة خطيرة للنسور 
صاروخ ارض جو من اللاعب محمد موسى يمر شمال جمعة جينارد
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تغيير لاعبين دفعة واحدة ربما يقصم ظهر الهلال او يعيده للمباراة 
نشوف وتبقت ربع ساعة




يارب تقصم راسو
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يمكن للهلال اضافة هدف ثان في اي وقت 
ويمكن للنسور معادلة النتيجة 
نشوف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*خروج خاطئ لجمعة وتوقف اللعب وطلب الاسعاف لجمعة 
والمعز في الخط يسخن
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يالله دروووووووووووون

*

----------


## musab aljak

*جمعة على الارض والمعز يتأهب للدخول ..

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بصراحة يبدو ان الهلال تعبان 
ومن خلال الوصف وحتى الان تبقت للمباراة اقل من 10 دقائق والهلال متقدم بهدف من ركلة جزاء 
وفي الشوط الثاني كان النسور هو الاخطر والافضل وبالتالي هذه مؤشرات تؤكد ان الهلال في غير مستواه تماما
او ان النسور افضل منه بكل تاكيد وفي الحالتين فان الهلال تعبان 
ياريت نلاقيهو بالمستوى ده
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يالله درون

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*والله لو النسور عادلت 

الان الكورة ركنية للهلال
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالله ياقوى ياعظيم دروووون
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شباب انتهت
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

يالله درون





:1 (24): النسور فائز ..

باذن الواحد الاحد ..

:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تغييرات مدرب الهلال قلبت الوضع لصالح الهلال 
نزار وبكري غيرا مجرى الشوط الثاني بعد دخولها واصبح الهلال هو الاخطر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ها بشرو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*هجمة خطيرة للهلال يبعدها ابو عشرين 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حمد الشجرة كاد ان يحرز هدف من تهديفة بعيدة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*كرة خطيرة من حمد الشجرة تباغت جمعة لكنها خارج الخشبات الثلاثة ..

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*النسور والله ما هينة 
مازالت تقاتل 
هجمة هنا وهجمة هناك 
متوقع كل شئ 
هدف في الهلال او في النسور 
كل شي وارد على قول الرشيد 
الان تغيير هلالاي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صالح الامين بديل لديمبا باري لاصابته بشد عضلي
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*خروج ديمبا بارى ودخول صالح الامين

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الدقيقة 45 والهليل يتقدم بهدف سادومبا فى الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الاول 

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*قولوا ياااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*5 دقائق زمن اضافى

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

قولوا ياااااااااااااااااااااااا رب



يااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مخالفة لصالح النسور
وخلاص الرشيد بدأ يشكر في ناس الاذاعة 
وكرة خطيرة للنسور 
ولاعب النسور على الارض 
ويعود الرشيد لشكر فنيي الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ضربه الجزاء
الجاب منها الهلال قون  صحيحه ولا ماصحيحه
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*197 الف جنيه هو دخل مباراة الهلال والنسور 
ويا بخت فريق النسور (على قول الرشيد )
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*قولو واحد مسلسل البلنتات دور
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*179 الف جنيه دخل المباراة

*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

197 الف جنيه هو دخل مباراة الهلال والنسور 
ويا بخت فريق النسور (على قول الرشيد )




جنهم قروش
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ننتظرا نحن عند ناس النسور
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*انتهاء لقاء عصرة الهليل ..

بفوز الهلال بهدف (من ركلة جزاء) اكيد حتكون ظالمة ..

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الهلال يفوز في مباراته التانية في ارضه ووسط جماهيره بهدف من ركلة جزاء (استاد الخرطوم برضه ارض الهلال ) 
ده شي جميل جدا من النسور 
فرق الدوري الممتاز تقدم مباريات جيدة امام القمة وحتى نهاية المباراة كنا نتوقع تعادل النسور مع الهلال وهذا مؤشر جيد وعافية للكرة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الهلال يفوز في مباراته التانية في ارضه ووسط جماهيره بهدف من ركلة جزاء (استاد الخرطوم برضه ارض الهلال ) 
ده شي جميل جدا من النسور 
فرق الدوري الممتاز تقدم مباريات جيدة امام القمة وحتى نهاية المباراة كنا نتوقع تعادل النسور مع الهلال وهذا مؤشر جيد وعافية للكرة السودانية



الف شكر الاخ نادر 

التنافس يجعل للدوري طعم 

وتجعل اللاعب السوداني طموح 
*

----------


## جوبارا

*شفت المباراة من داخل الاستاد لا توجد ضربة جزاء الا فى خيال الحكم الكان منتظرها بفارق الصبر ​
*

----------

